# Bad experience



## KittyCatKate (Dec 5, 2014)

Have you ever had a bad experience with a vet?

Here is my short story :
So a few months back my oldest cat had the sniffles. His name is Sammy. I was worried because he was barely eating which isn't like him. My normal vet was out of town on holiday so I had to go to the one they had filling in. The man seemed very nice to talk to but the way he handled Sammy I didn't like. He was very rough and Sammy doesn't do good with strangers to begin with. I decided to step in and hold him and the vet thought it would be a good idea to put a towel over his head to draw the blood. Well Sammy flipped out and scratched me bad. Anyways, the vet saw me bleeding and goes "why didn't you drop him?". I looked at him dumb founded. Why would a drop an 11 year old cat on the hard floor? Landing on his feet or not. I was not happy at all.

Has anyone ever had a vet that rough handled their cat?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would have walked out the second he started handling him roughly. NO one manhandles my boys.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

It is sometimes hard to react in a situation the way we would like when looking back in hindsight. My vets handle my cats very nicely and the cats seem to react well with them. But it's not perfect. When they draw blood there are always two people involved for the safety of the cat and vet or vet tech. And the statement of dropping him seems really dumb for a professional in that field.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Years ago I went to a new Vet since I had not located one in our new town. He had been given pretty good reviews. So I took one of my cats in for a routine physical and shots. This cat happened to be Jack And he doesn't do well with strangers. I should have walked out when I was told that I had to wait in the reception area while they looked at him. But it was way back when and that wasn't really that uncommon at the time.. so with big misgivings I handed him over. OMG the noise!!! People actually left when he started screaming!! I could hear him!!! They brought him back fairly quick. While I was collecting his carrier after paying I actually heard they the VET had TAPED him to the table!! One of the Vet techs ended up with stitches after Jack bit through the soft part of his hand after biting the Vet when they were trying to crate him . and all I can say i they deserved it!!

They Dubbed him a demon cat to my face even!

I found a new Vet pronto!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

When I first started going to this vet they would take MowMow in the back for blood draws. About the second or third time I asked accompany him. They responded politely and agreeably. He's calmer if I hold him and the very first time I went with him the tech acknowledged he was WAY easier to handle.

It's up to us to speak up for our furkids. If something doesn't feel right then speak up!


----------

